#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007

## Alamen Gandela

hello guys :

I have seen a lot of people asking about petrel recently, so I've decided to share this with my freinds :Smile: .

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy it!

Please does any body have the Dataset for (PETREL FROM SEISMIC TO SIMULATION RESERVOIR ENGINEERING COURSE)

I'll be most gratefull if any body upload it!

take careSee More: Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007

----------


## barbod

Many thanks

----------


## pepe_gri

Thank you so much.....

----------


## pepe_gri

Do you have the dataset for this course? if so, please share it...

Thank you in advance.....

----------


## Alamen Gandela

sure I have it but very huge in size my friend!

----------


## pepe_gri

Hi Alamen, 
Could you please send me to my E-mail: ljrebaza@gmail.com 
little by little..... 

Thank you....

----------


## archaeopterix

Muchas gracias

----------


## ladidi

thanks

----------


## Abdelghani

> hello guys :
> 
> I have seen a lot of people asking about petrel recently, so I've decided to share this with my freinds.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for  those link.

----------


## sinodas

> sure I have it but very huge in size my friend!



Can you share it with our great community

----------


## aliali

Thanks

----------


## aqeel wahbi

Thank you man

----------


## cratchas

thanks a ton bro!!

See More: Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007

----------


## ferminpar

Thanks a lot
FP

----------


## young

I am searching for dataset for petrel 2007. Who can share it with us?
Regards

----------


## juancsc

> sure I have it but very huge in size my friend!



Can you share to juankalo85@gmail.com

Thanks a lot...

----------


## blackbahrian

> I am searching for dataset for petrel 2007. Who can share it with us?
> Regards



what type of data set you need ? demo data set ?

----------


## ml 2004

Can you share it to saadihmd@yahoo.com

Thanks a lot...
__________________

----------


## Alamen Gandela

any body have data sets for Petrel RE?

----------


## Abdelghani

Hello every body

I want to open this thread just clear some things  that i see very important.
We learn a lot about petrel,geolog,::bla bla bla , and what work with those?,Do we get money to learn those?, I knows a guys who are the best in those softwares but without jobs or they work out of this specialist jobs.
Let be logics get a job and have practices those...

I am sorry ...
Abdelghani

----------


## Alamen Gandela

> Hello every body
> 
> I want to open this thread just clear some things  that i see very important.
> We learn a lot about petrel,geolog,::bla bla bla , and what work with those?,Do we get money to learn those?, I knows a guys who are the best in those softwares but without jobs or they work out of this specialist jobs.
> Let be logics get a job and have practices those...
> 
> I am sorry ...
> Abdelghani



1.how to get a job if u don't master at least some basic software's!
2.when u get a job u wont have time to learn ,your daily assignments will take all of ur time.
3.learning sometimes doesn't give u an instantaneous reward!  with time u will be working with high hourly wages!
4.software's are the engineers tools so an engineer with out tools is hand-caped  
5.with your current attitude you will never be unique in the industry! just one of those thousands who repeat what the others said.

I hope these advices will in-light your way forward

Salam

----------


## dquento

hi all
can somebody be kind enough to send the Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007 to me by email: myquentin@gmail.com
download websites are being censored in china, so I can't have access to these great resources nor contribute to this forum by uploading files.
many thx.

----------


## sami1984

Hey Alamen,

I tried to download the ppt files but was not able to do it completely (93%) is done and it stops.

Can I kindly ask u to send the files to me via email?

fakoor63@yahoo.com

I appreciate it,
Sami

----------


## baouche

PLease alamin Gandella, can you please send me the Petre 2008 license file ? I have a problem to install Petrel 2008.1. PLease help me . Sincerely yours.

----------


## V110

Many thanks buddy.


That was great!!See More: Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007

----------


## OMARMAGDY

Thnaks

----------


## Alberdi

The links does no work could u please upload again...

----------


## seka_mena

Do you have the dataset for this course? if so, please share it...
Thank you in advance.....please mediafire links

----------


## ramal1986

Hello, could you please renewit. It says that there is no such file,

----------


## JuanK

Nice thread but unfortunately the links are not longer working... in any case thank you

----------


## olevin

Hi friends
Anybody here can share some courses about Petrel RE?
Many thanks

----------


## eRU

Hello! Can anybody share exercises and examples (training datasets) from Petrel RE course (SIS). 
P.S. Not course (I have this), but only material from this useful course. Maybe change if you want... (go to private) 
e-mail: eRUmen.mail@gmail.com

----------


## heshopet

> sure i have it but very huge in size my friend!



hi dear ,
if you don't mind , send me data set of petrel as i need them 
this is my mail hesho_pet@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## xohail

The links no longer work. Does anybody have Dataset for Petrel 2010? I have Petrel 2010 -----ed and working. i can share that. but i need training dataset for Petrel 2010. I also use dropbox, you can share that with me on dropbox as well. Email me if you want to help and get Petrel 2010 in return at qazisohail@kfupm.edu.sa

Regards

----------


## xohail

The links no longer work. Does anybody have Dataset for Petrel 2010? I have Petrel 2010 -----ed and working. i can share that. but i need training dataset for Petrel 2010. I also use dropbox, you can share that with me on dropbox as well. Email me if you want to help and get Petrel 2010 in return at qazisohail@kfupm.edu.sa

Regards

----------


## NezAL

the links are not working, could you reupload please.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## danfodio

think i have dataset for 2008- galfaks. where can i get setup +license for higher version? 2009, 2010,2011,0r 2012

See More: Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007

----------


## danfodio

hello pls help with  pet 2010 setup + lic. i have dataset but its old one- gulfaks.

----------


## SLB

> hello pls help with  pet 2010 setup + lic. i have dataset but its old one- gulfaks.



Hi Friend
I have petrel 2013.2 with all plugins
Contact me if you need by:
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

> hello pls help with  pet 2010 setup + lic. i have dataset but its old one- gulfaks.



Hi Friend
I have petrel 2013.2 with all plugins
Contact me if you need by:
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Polo5

links are dead
please re-upload 
i need course for petrel
thanks

you can send it by email to me if size is too large

----------


## vanthai88

Hi everybody, Can everybody share petrel courses 2011 (links data + pdf (or video)) ?. Please help me. 

I have a software petrel 2011.1 and installed, if anybody haven't installed or haven't software. Everybody can contact with me. My email: vanthai88@gmail.com. I will send software and guide setup. 
Thanks so much/

----------

